# Potenciometro "tipo Jumbo", como conecto las patas?



## mustapha (Abr 24, 2010)

Como conecto este potenciometro?







Se supone que es para volumen stereo. 

:|


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2010)

¡Bienvenido al Foro!

¿No tenès tester?


----------



## zxeth (Abr 24, 2010)

pufff, fijate en internet que deben aparecer . dosmetros por favor no seas malo, si no se puso a medir con tester es porque el señor sabe que es mas facil buscar en internet a la primera persona que se lo diga. Yo le diria que se fije en WWW.GOOGLE.COM.AR.  . Sino se va a volver medio loco para saber que cambia segun gira el pote


----------



## mustapha (Abr 24, 2010)

jajaj voy a ver si consigo un tester.

La verdad antes de hacer este topic, estuve buscando y no encontre nada :|


----------



## mustapha (Abr 24, 2010)

Bue un rato luchando con el multimetro este, es de los buenos, cada vuelta de la perilla parece que se va a desarmar...

1era vez que hago esto soy nuevo 

La conclusión fue la siguiente;







Si parece muy descabellado pongo un esquema de las mediciones que hice, no lo pongo ahora porque la verdad que es un lio hacerlo en el paint 

Lo que intenté representar ahi en la imagen, es el pin de adj para para cada canal, y los pines de los extremos de cada canal.

 Entre los 2 extremos la resistencia siempre fue la maxima del pot(250k) no importa para donde estuviera la perilla del pot y cuando media entre algun extremo y adj, variaba entre 000 y 250k, según el giro de la perilla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2010)

OK , los extremos de la izquierda (según foto) van a masa. . . Ya lo podès poner .

Y apendiste .

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

Te llevas tu friega, quemas transistores, te quemas los dedos, te explota un condensador en la cara, pero nada se compara a aprender como funciona algo.
Con un poco de dedicación y esfuerzo no hay limites... Bueno, no siempre.

Saludos!!!


----------



## HADES (Abr 24, 2010)

Bueno saludos y una cordial bienvenida al cuate nuevo

Con respecto a Tacatomon:
Ni color que viste el link del tema toda una reflexion no? saludos Tacatomon


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> Bueno saludos y una cordial bienvenida al cuate nuevo
> 
> Con respecto a Tacatomon:
> Ni color que viste el link del tema toda una reflexion no? saludos Tacatomon



Hay ser mejores personas!!!


----------



## HADES (Abr 24, 2010)

Disculpa no me mal entendias hay que ayudarnos lo unico que digo es que hay un punto en el cual pedir ayuda y otro en el que se nota alguien que solo quiere que alguien mas le solucione el problema momentaneo y de ahi se olvida de todo a eso voy no se si di a entender mi punto?saludos Tacatomon


----------



## mustapha (Abr 27, 2010)

Al final funciono el pote asi como lo plantié, el detalle es que lo conecte al revez , asi que sube el volumen para el otro lado eheh..

aca esta mi 1er proyecto, amplificador estero con 2 lm386:








Capaz no esta super prolijo, pero lo importante (por lo menos para mi) es que me funciono practicamente de 1era y eso me dejó feliz 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## HADES (Abr 27, 2010)

Felicitaciones colega ahora quisiera hacerte una sugerencia

por que no pasas el diagrama esquematico para que asi todos los compañeros del foro lo podamos hacer y pues compartirlo seria buen eh,?saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2010)

¡ Te felicitamos que tu primer proyecto te funcione de primera !

¡ Bien !


----------



## ahv80 (May 28, 2014)

Hola 

Resulta que quiero implementar un potenciomentro tipo Jumbo en la regulacion de sonido de una Video Rockola.
Compre un potenciomentro jumbo de 6 patas y quiero adaptarlo entre la salida de audio del PC y la entrada de audio del amplificador pero no se como hacerlo ya que el potenciomentro no trae impreso ninguna indicacion de como hacerlo.

Adjunto imagen para tener una mejor idea de lo que se requiere y poder esclarecer la instalacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2014)

Fijate 





Ver el archivo adjunto 111179

1 = GND 
2 = GND , las GND se juntan todas
3 = Amplificador Left *
4 = PC Left
5 = PC Right
6 = Amplificador Right *

* Verificá que el amplificador tenga capacitor en serie con la entrada , sinó tenés que ponérselo.

Saludos !


----------



## ahv80 (May 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate
> 
> 1 = GND
> 2 = GND , las GND se juntan todas
> ...




Que bien, gracias por la respuesta.
Voy a probar como me va y les cuento.


----------



## ahv80 (May 30, 2014)

ahv80 dijo:


> Que bien, gracias por la respuesta.
> Voy a probar como me va y les cuento.



Les cuento que conectandolo de la forma mencionada no me funcionó bien.
Regula el Volumen solo un poco, osea, no lo reduce a 0 y tampoco lo eleva a Maximo.

El Potenciometro tiene la referencia B100K.

Tome medidas con el tester en la escala de 200K Ohmios y este fue el resultado:

Con Volumen Minimo             
Patas 1 y 2= 0                                        
Patas 1 y 6 = 96                                   
Patas 2 y 6 = 93               
Patas 3 y 4 = 0 
Patas 3 y 5 = 76                                   
Patas 4 y 5 = 75 

Con Volumen Maximo
Patas 1 y 2 = 90
Patas 1 y 6 = 0
Patas 2 y 6 = 73
                                      Patas 3 y 4 = 76
Patas 3 y 5 =76
                                 Patas 4 y 5 = 0


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2014)

B100K. . . .  100k es medio mucho  aunque igual va a andar 

Con ésto solo ya lo tenés !

Con Volumen Minimo
Patas *1* y 2 = 0 
Patas 3 y *4* = 0 

Con Volumen Maximo
Patas *1* y 6 = 0
Patas *4 *y 5 = 0

1 Salida Amp Der (es el cursor)
4 Salida Amp Izq (es el cursor)
2 y 3 Masa
5 Ent PC Izq
6 Ent PC Der


----------



## ahv80 (May 31, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> B100K. . . .  100k es medio mucho  aunque igual va a andar
> 
> Con ésto solo ya lo tenés !
> 
> ...





No lo habia pensado asi.

Cabria aclarar que el Plug hembra del PC es una Salida de Audio y el plug Macho que sale del Amplificador es una entrada de audio (Solo para aclarar terminos)

1 Entrada Amplificador Dererecho (es el cursor)
4 Entrada Amplificador Izquierdo (es el cursor)
2 Masa
3 Masa
5 Salida PC Izquierdo
6 Salida PC Derecho


Bueno, entonces a probar se dijo.

A manera de ensayo, he realizado las conexiones con cable UTP.

*Conexion Potenciometro*
Pata 1 = Blanco Naranja
Pata 2 = Blanco Cafe
Pata 3 = Cafe
Pata 4 = Blanco Azul
Pata 5 = Naranja
Pata 6 = Azul

*Conexion Plug Macho* (Va al PC)
Masa = Cafe
Canal Derecho = Azul
Canal Izquierdo = Naranja

*Conexion Plug Hembra *(Val al Amplificador)
Masa = Blanco Cafe
Canal Derecho = Blanco Azul
Canal Izquierdo = Blanco Naranja

*(*Me falta conseguir el Plug Hembra, en el ensayo los coloque sin el a los audifonos)

He probado conectando a mi salida de sonido de mi PC, y conectado en el otro extremo mis audifonos.

El potenciometro funciona, solo que al reducir el control a 0, sigo escuchando musica a un muy muy  muy bajo volumen el canal derecho de los audifonos.

Tal vez sea por la falta de un condensador como dices *DOSMETROS*???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2014)

Me hubiera gustado mas un potenciómetro de 22k *log*arítmico , o sea *A22K*

Esas conexiones se hacen si o si con *cable blindado* , sinó ocurren cosas raras , zumbidos , ruidos , acoples . . .

Cuando puse Entrada o Salida me refería a las del control de volumen (o sea del potenciómetro ) e indican a dónde irían conectados finalmente : Amplificador y PC .

Lo del condensador , deberías fijarte *en la plaqueta* si la entrada de audio entra por un capacitor en serie .

Saludos !


----------



## ahv80 (Jun 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me hubiera gustado mas un potenciómetro de 22k *log*arítmico , o sea *A22K*
> 
> Esas conexiones se hacen si o si con *cable blindado* , sinó ocurren cosas raras , zumbidos , ruidos , acoples . . .
> 
> ...



Definitivamente con este potenciometro Jumbo no me funcionó bien.
Decidi adquirir uno como el que tu me recomiendas. Solicite en la tienda de electronica un potenciometro logaritmico de 22K pero no habian, solo habia de 50k y 100k, asi que solicite el de 50K, al revisar en casa, me vendieron el de 100K y no el de 50K que habia pedido. Mala cosa, por no revisar lo que te entregan.
En fin, la cosa continua.
Compre tambien cable stereo para realizar las conexiones.

Quedo como la Primera imagen.

Probe el cable conectandolo el plug macho a mi Laptop y el plug hembra a unos audifonos y funcionó perfecto, regula el volumen de 0 a 100 sin problemas.

Me fui confiado a instalarlo en el equipo muy confiado de que funcionaria sin problemas.
Lo conecte a la rockola  y....  sorpresa; la rockola tiene un horrible HMMMMMMMM con la musica, adicional que no sube a 100 y tampoco disminuye a 0 el volumen.

Al no tener mas remedio, vuelvo a colocar el cable UTP para probar  y funcionó.
Solo con un unico detalle, al reducir el volumen a 0 escucho el Hmmm muy bajito, casi no se percibe, al subir el volumen al Max, el hmmm desaparece.

Podria ser por la falta del cable blindado?

Por cierto, el amplificador cuenta con un condensador ceramico en serie en cada entrada como en la tercera imagen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2014)

Tenés que soldarle un cablecito desde masa a la carcasa del potenciómetro , sinó zumba 

Ver el archivo adjunto 111740


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> B100K. . . .  100k es medio mucho  aunque igual va a andar
> 
> Con ésto solo ya lo tenés !
> 
> ...


Hola:

Necesito un poquito de ayuda con un Phillips AS305 que me está volviendo loca. 
Resulta que el volumen hacia ruido, intenté limpiar el potenciometro como dicen varios totorales pero al abrirlo se rompió. Pedi otro de 6 pines, y lo he soldado, pero ahora el volumen no baja a 0, sube si, pero en mínimo no se queda en silencio, y además no me funciona la salida de sonido derecha. Por lo que he leído aqui puede que haya soldado mal los pines, porque no se correspondan. 

como puedo hacer para comprobarlo??

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. 

Estas son las características que pone el fabricante del potenciometro que compre:
Resistencia Nominal 50K
Resistencia desviación ± 20%
Ley de resistencia A, B,
Resistencia de terminación R<50KΩ 20 ΩMax R≥ 50KΩ 50 ΩMax
Potencia nominal A 0,1 W otra: 0,05 W (50 °C)
Máximo Voltaje de uso DC50V
Rotación de ruido ≤ 47mV
Rotación par 2. 20mN m
Error de sincronización (tipo doble) -40dB-0dB ± 3dB
Desplazamiento mecánico Total 300o ± 10o
Durabilidad mecánica 10.000 semanas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 10, 2020)

Hola, para identificar los pines, lo que hago es girar hasta cualquier extremo el eje.
Luego mido que pines marcan baja resistencia entre si y anotó.
Luego giro el eje en sentido opuesto y mido con el mismo criterio.
Y listo, ya queda identificado por separado cada canal, etc.


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 10, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, para identificar los pines, lo que hago es girar hasta cualquier extremo el eje.
> Luego mido que pines marcan baja resistencia entre si y anotó.
> Luego giro el eje en sentido opuesto y mido con el mismo criterio.
> Y listo, ya queda identificado por separado cada canal, etc.


Hola Gudino:

Gracias por responder, leí que hacen eso, pero yo no se como identificar que pin es para salida y cual para entrada midiendo la resistencia. Que es lo que me dice si un pin es salida o entrada por ejemplo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2020)

Foto del potenciómetro nuevo y sus soldaduras son las que subiste ?


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 10, 2020)

si, la placa verde tiene el potenciometro nuevo soldado, el que está roto es el antiguo.
Este es parte del esquema del manual de servicio del equipo, pero la info de la placa es demasiado escueta para mi. jejej


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2020)

Si el volumen no baja a cero falta masa al potenciómetro , si un canal no funciona . . .  tienes pistas cortadas , haz revisado con el tester la continuidad de las pistas desde las soldaduras del potenciómetro hasta otra soldadura "siguiendo la pista de cobre" *hacia ambos lados* ?


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 10, 2020)

Vale, entonces tengo 2 problemas, uno la masa, y otro que haya pistas cortadas. Puedo comprobarlo con el multimetro. Mi duda era si ambos errores podían ser porque los pines del ponenciometro no se corresponden con el sitio donde los soldé, y entonces la masa está donde no toca y la entrada tampoco. No se si me explico. Es que el repuesto no es original, y he visto que los de 6 pines no son todos iguales, puede ser esto? en ese caso tendría que medir todos los pines para saber cual corresponde a cual,  y si no coincide con la placa pues soldarlo con un cable, no?
gracias por la ayuda, voy improvisando, jejee


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 10, 2020)

Veo una patilla aislada de la placa y soldada a un trozo de placa..   o es mi vista que me engaña...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2020)

Yo le apuesto a que "la brutalidad aplicada al potenciómetro" rompió pistas , creo que tendrías que retirarlo para medir las pistas por debajo de él


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Veo una patilla aislada de la placa y soldada a un trozo de placa..   o es mi vista que me engaña...


Hola, si te refieres a esta de la foto, no, está soldada en su sitio, pero es que las patas eran más cortas y tuve que agregarle un trozo del potenciómetro antiguo. Como dice Dosmetros, la "brutalidad aplicada al potenciómetro". Igualmente lo reviso. Gracias.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo le apuesto a que "la brutalidad aplicada al potenciómetro" rompió pistas , creo que tendrías que retirarlo para medir las pistas por debajo de él


okis, aunque si quitarlo la primera fue difícil, la segunda ... espero no cargarme todo. En fin. Muchas gracias. Luego contaré que paso.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 10, 2020)

Para medir cómo comenté se deduce con lógica, por ejem.
Supongamos que giras el eje a mínimo.
Y tienes continuidad o muy baja resistencia entre el pin 3 y 4.
Luego girando el eje al Max. hay continuidad entre pin 4 y 6.
Entonces por lógica el pin 4 es el cursor, ya que es común a dos pines.
El pin 3 iría a masa ya que hubo continuidad al estar el eje al min.
Y el restante pin 6 será la entrada de audio.
Por último, si mides entre el pin 3 y 6, tendrás el valor óhmico que debería tener el potenciómetro, de paso corroboras la integridad de la pista.
Idem para el otro canal.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 10, 2020)

sisimaker podrías subir una foto del encapsulado metálico del que se daño y otra pero que se vea el material resistivo, no compraste el que era y cada uno de ellos tiene cierta configuración de pines .


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 10, 2020)

Hola otra vez, y perdón la turra que os estoy dando:
1. He comprobado la continuidad en la placa entre los pines y hasta donde veo que hay conexión y en principio no están cortados los canales.
2. Listado de residencias entre pines (primer valor con el potenciómetro hacia un lado y segundo con le potenciómetro hacia el otro:
 1-2--> 0 --> 35.8
 1-3-->30--> 30
 1-4-->30--> 15
 1-5-->30--> 15
 1-6-->30--> 0
--------------------
 2-3-->30-->55
 2-4-->30-->40
 2-5-->30-->40
 2-6-->30-->35
-------------------
 3-4-->0-->14
 3-5-->0-->14
3-6-->15-->30
-----------------------
 4-5-->0-->0
 4-6-->16-->15
-------------------
 5-6-->15-->15

3. En la imagen he indicado los número de los pines y su relación con los cables de entrada del amplificador (arriba), los mismos colores se usan para los cables de salida (abajo) que van directo a la placa donde está la salida de altavoces. De ahi pude deducir que el pin 1 se conecta con la entrada que pone "L" (left) y el pin 2 con la que pone "R", ambas tienen entre el circuito y el cable una residencia de 9. 
La T entiendo que es tierra y aqui está lo curioso: si mido la continuidad entre la T (arriba en la placa) y los pines del potenciometro da continuidad entre los pines 3, 4 y 5 (con el potenciometro hacia un lado), pero sólo da continuidad con los pines 4 y 5 cuando lo pongo hacia el otro lado.

4. La salida de altavoz q no funciona es la derecha (R). Hace un poco de ruido y se escucha muy bajo pero nada más. Mientras que la salida izquierda (L) no permite que se ponga el volumen a 0 (como dijo dosmetros le falta masa (donde está?jejeje)

Mi hipótesis es que hay una masa de más, q está uniendo dos circuitos que deberían ir separados, puede ser?

Ya no se que más probar. A ver si con estos datos me dais alguna idea.
Mil gracias.




Jota Jota dijo:


> sisimaker podrías subir una foto del encapsulado metálico del que se daño y otra pero que se vea el material resistivo, no compraste el que era y cada uno de ellos tiene cierta configuración de pines .


Hola, 

Si, puede que no sea el mismo, es que no encontraba de 6 pines con el "palito" tan largo. Más arriba puse las características del que compré.
El antiguo tenía dos patas adelante, dos patas laterales y 6 pines. Las 2 patas de delante no aparecen en la foto porque las tuve que usar para acoplar el nuevo, ya que era más corto y no llegaba. Estaban donde pongo el dedo en la foto. Creo que esto será una buena historia sobre el "descuartizamiento" de un potenciometro, jejeje

gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 10, 2020)

sisimaker dijo:


> Hola otra vez, y perdón la turra que os estoy dando:
> 1. He comprobado la continuidad en la placa entre los pines y hasta donde veo que hay conexión y en principio no están cortados los canales.
> 2. Listado de residencias entre pines (primer valor con el potenciómetro hacia un lado y segundo con le potenciómetro hacia el otro:
> 1-2--> 0 --> 35.8
> ...



Los 2 Pines del Pote de atrás a donde los soldaste en el Potenciómetro, porque claramente estos 2 pines hacen puente con otros pines, tendrías que agarrar tu multímetro en escala  de continuidad y checar a donde hacen puente esos pines posteriores.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 10, 2020)

Dejo el enlace para bajar manual de servicio:





						Elektrotanya for electronics experts
					

Electronics forum for electronics experts to repair defective appliance.



					elektrotanya.com
				




En dicho manual se ve claramente cómo serían las conexiones del potenciómetro, que tiene toma fisilógica (intermedia).




Como se ve en la segunda imagen las patillas del potenciómetro *no* se enumeran de izquierda a derecha (como es habitual) o viceversa.

Queda saber donde has soldado los dos pines de atrás.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 10, 2020)

Según las mediciones, supongo están en Kohm, y con el potenciómetro fuera de placa?
2-1-6 corresponden al potenciómetro de un canal. Siendo pin 2, un extremo y 6 el otro.
Pin 1 corresponde al cursor.
El otro canal no queda claro según esas medidas. Salvo que esté dañado.
Pero por descarte 3, 4 y 5 serían los terminales del potenciómetro del otro canal.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Dejo el enlace para bajar manual de servicio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo mejor es usar siempre el manual y no estar adivinado donde va y que hace cada componente, este no es un Potenciometro normal y no es de 6 pines es de 8, de los cuales 2 de ellos activan el DBB que va al Flip Flop, el problema es que esos pines marcados con el Numero 4 que llegan al pote se conectan en la trayectoria resistiva central del potenciometro de cada canal, formando cierta resistencia que activa o desactiva el DBB dependiendo la posición de este mismo.

Optaría por reconstruirlo si es posible a menos que se consiga uno similar de un viejo radio de los años 90.

Nota: Aqui se trato el tema muy similar a lo que explico: Potenciometro de 7 pines en una vieja radio


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 11, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Lo mejor es usar siempre el manual y no estar adivinado donde va y que hace cada componente, este no es un Potenciometro normal y no es de 6 pines es de 8, de los cuales 2 de ellos activan el DBB que va al Flip Flop, el problema es que esos pines marcados con el Numero 4 que llegan al pote se conectan en la trayectoria resistiva central del potenciometro de cada canal, formando cierta resistencia que activa o desactiva el DBB dependiendo la posición de este mismo.
> 
> Optaría por reconstruirlo si es posible a menos que se consiga uno similar de un viejo radio de los años 90.
> 
> Nota: Aqui se trato el tema muy similar a lo que explico: Potenciometro de 7 pines en una vieja radio



Mil gracias por la información. Ahora voy entendiendo, un poquito, que pasa. Por lo que me dices el potenciómetro que compré no es igual, porque las patas que están soldadas en las posiciones 4 y 4' (las de delante) no están haciendo lo de que deberían, correcto? voy a buscar en la red a ver si encuentro uno de 8 pines como dices. Una pregunta: que pasaría si directamente le desueldo las dos patas de delante (4 y 4')? las que van al DBB (que no se lo que es). Funcionaría así o tampoco?




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Según las mediciones, supongo están en Kohm, y con el potenciómetro fuera de placa?
> 2-1-6 corresponden al potenciómetro de un canal. Siendo pin 2, un extremo y 6 el otro.
> Pin 1 corresponde al cursor.
> El otro canal no queda claro según esas medidas. Salvo que esté dañado.
> Pero por descarte 3, 4 y 5 serían los terminales del potenciómetro del otro canal.


he medido con el potenciometro puesto en la placa, no lo he desoldado. De ahi puede ser que no llegue a 50. La cosa es que no coincide con la placa. Tendré que buscar otro. Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Dejo el enlace para bajar manual de servicio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias, los pines de detrás los soldé en las posiciones 4 y 4'. Pero por lo que comentan en el hilo el tema es que el potenciómetro no es igual, y esas dos patas en el original eran diferentes. Lo que no se que pasa es si las quito, que es el DBB ese?


Jota Jota dijo:


> Lo mejor es usar siempre el manual y no estar adivinado donde va y que hace cada componente, este no es un Potenciometro normal y no es de 6 pines es de 8, de los cuales 2 de ellos activan el DBB que va al Flip Flop, el problema es que esos pines marcados con el Numero 4 que llegan al pote se conectan en la trayectoria resistiva central del potenciometro de cada canal, formando cierta resistencia que activa o desactiva el DBB dependiendo la posición de este mismo.
> 
> Optaría por reconstruirlo si es posible a menos que se consiga uno similar de un viejo radio de los años 90.
> 
> Nota: Aqui se trato el tema muy similar a lo que explico: Potenciometro de 7 pines en una vieja radio


el problema es que no encuentro (o no hay) potenciometros con 8 pines, todos los que encuentro son de 6 más las dos patas laterales, ninguno tiene esas patas que salen al frente y que venían agarradas al plástico. €0.95 14% de DESCUENTO|RK16K124, volumen doble, 6 potenciómetro de patas, B10K * 2 25F|Conmutadores|   - AliExpress 

Alguna sugerencia donde conseguirlo?


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 11, 2020)

Encontré esto €1.22 10% de DESCUENTO|1 Uds., 16 tipos, doble 8 pies, 8P 50K 100k con un interruptor de potenciómetro de paso comparable a 25MM, eje de flor|switch 8|switch doubleswitch 10 - AliExpress

Pero no si servirá y se podrá acoplar


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 11, 2020)

Tocaría hacer una búsqueda CSI 😂para encontrar uno idéntico pero la veo difícil, mas sin embargo se puede adaptar un Potenciometro con loudness de 50K "Atenuador Escalonado" sin problema, tienen varios nombres potenciometro dual con Tap central, potenciometro de grifo central,  ya seria ir soldando cables a los puntos que corresponden cada canal y al DBB, al igual adaptarlo a la carcasa con la tuerca por que el original que se daño es media luna o media caña.


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 12, 2020)

Muchas gracias Jota Jota, ya veo que no va a ser fácil la cosa. Miraré lo que dices. Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 12, 2020)

Buenas, si tienes un autoradio viejo por ahí puede que te valga el potenciómetro. 
También puedes mirar en tiendas o talleres de electrónica, que suelen tener remanentes antiguos. Se trata de conseguir algo que funcione, el adaptarlo si eres mañoso no es problema.


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, si tienes un autoradio viejo por ahí puede que te valga el potenciómetro.
> También puedes mirar en tiendas o talleres de electrónica, que suelen tener remanentes antiguos. Se trata de conseguir algo que funcione, el adaptarlo si eres mañoso no es problema.


Si, tendría que ser compatible, lo de adaptarlo mi problema es que necesitaría que me dijeran que pin sueldo donde, no soy electrónica, si me indicaran como me animo a montarlo. Quizás en una tienda grande como dices me puedan ayudar. Muchas gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 13, 2020)

Las conexiones no habría problema ya que tenemos el esquema.
Lo suyo es llevar consigo el potenciómetro viejo, aunque sea el eje, para que el vendedor se haga una idea de cual puede ser el repuesto.
La adaptación "mecánica", dependiendo del potenciómetro conseguido, habría que verla en su momento. 


sisimaker dijo:


> Quizás en una tienda grande como dices me puedan ayudar


O tienda pequeña de toda la vida en la que tienen joyas escondidas en los rincones..
También viejos talleres donde reparen si no tienen algo adaptable pueden dar idea de donde conseguirlo.

En el taller donde trabajaba tiraron montones de esos (entre otras piezas valiosas) 🤦‍♂️


----------

